# A little bit of this and that



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Remember to take pictures and have them in at least two locations. 

I lost half of a year's worth of photos from which included Halloween, and I was devastated. Luckily, I posted a few here and a few on facebook, so I have a handful. Not everything was posted and there are some treasured pictures that I lost. Kids in costumes, etc. This is just a reminder that if you like pictures as much as I do, save them, store them well, and print them out.


----------

